# Old Tunnel



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rode through this thing back last year down on the river... Came across some pics of it the other day & thought I'd share... was pretty cool riding through it. It's dry in these pics but when we went through there was 1-2ft of water in it. Total darkness too. And it's uneven rock floor, not smooth... so It's pretty sketchy riding thru a dark tunnel with water than you cant see the bottom and your crawling up and dropping over pretty good sized rocks.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's cool looking Jon. Is that the ole Brute by the entrance? It's about time for a new toy isn't it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah I dunno who's that is. The pics are from someone who rode that day with us, but not from the day I was there... haha..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That _is_ cool.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

looks like it would be fun


----------

